# Γιάννης Καλαϊτζής (1945-2016)



## Earion (Feb 13, 2016)

Έφυγε από τη ζωή ένας από τους σπουδαιότερους 'Ελληνες γελοιογράφους και κομιξάδες, ο Γιάννης Καλαϊτζής (1945-2016). Η γενιά μου τον θυμάται από τα δύο πρώτα άλμπουμ του, την _Τσιγγάνικη ορχήστρα_ και το _Μαύρο είδωλο της Αφροδίτης_ (1990). Ήταν το πρώτο πραγματικά αξιόλογο εγχείρημα από Έλληνα καλλιτέχνη. Υψηλή αισθητική, άψογη εκτέλεση, επαγγελματικού επιπέδου συνολική οργάνωση, η πρώτη φορά που μπορούσαμε να περηφανευτούμε για ελληνική παρουσία στην ένατη τέχνη. Καλό του ταξίδι.


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2016)

Earion said:


> ... Καλό του ταξίδι.









A true Groucho Marxist. 

http://gianniskalaitzis.gr/index.php/portreta


----------



## Marinos (Feb 13, 2016)

http://www.lifo.gr/articles/anagnoseis_articles/89831


----------



## Earion (Feb 14, 2016)

*Ο Γιάννης Καλαϊτζής δεν μένει πια εδώ *

_Ο Γιάννης Καλαϊτζής, γελοιογράφος για χρόνια του _Θούριου_, της _Αυγής_, του _Αντί_, της _Ελευθεροτυπίας_, της _Γαλέρας_ (ήταν και εκδότης της), της _Εφημερίδας των Συντακτών_, σχεδιαστής τριών πολύ σημαντικών κόμικς αφηγημάτων, πέθανε σε ηλικία 71 χρόνων._

Ήταν ένας από τους ελάχιστους γελοιογράφους της μεταπολιτευτικής περιόδου που μετέτρεψαν τη γελοιογραφία από ένα εικονογραφημένο αστείο σε πλούσιο καθημερινό σχόλιο, γεμάτο επιρροές, ανοιχτό στην ερμηνεία και, πρωτίστως, ακατάτακτο, έως ένα σημείο μακριά από την πολιτική ορθότητα και την υποχρέωση σε κάποια οργανωμένη σε κομματικά καλούπια ιδεολογία.

Η γραμμή του ήταν πολύπλοκη, τίγκα στις επιρροές. Η βάση της πρέπει να ήταν ο Βύρων Απτόσογλου, ο βασικός εικονογράφος του _Μικρού Ήρωα_, αλλά και της παραεκκλησιαστικής _Ζωής του Παιδιού_. Κι ο Μποστ. Τον θυμάμαι στον _Θούριο_ και στην _Αυγή_ της δεκαετίας του 1970 να σχεδιάζει πολιτικά κόμικς, οι καρικατούρες του, με πολλή αφαίρεση, θύμιζαν τη σχολή που καλλιεργήθηκε γύρω από τον Γαλλικό Μάη, Ράιζερ και Βολινσκί στις ιδέες, μπολιασμένοι με την τελειοθηρία και την ευελιξία σχεδιαστών όπως ο Αντρέ Φρανκέν (από το περιοδικό _Spirou et Fantasio_) ή ο Γκρεγκ (σχεδιαστής των ιστοριών του Αχιλλέα Ταλόν) και το πολιτικό κριτήριο ενός λοξού ακατάτακτου ο οποίος ήταν γαλουχημένος με την κουλτούρα της Αριστεράς και, από επιλογή, της ανανεωτικής εκδοχής της.

Κατά βάση δηλαδή ήταν φοβερός σχεδιαστής, ο καλύτερος σχεδιαστής στη γελοιογραφία. Κι ανήσυχος, συνεχώς εξέλισσε το σχέδιό του. Όλες οι τέχνες του οπτικοακουστικού συνέβαλαν σε αυτή την τελειοποίηση, στον πλούτο του. Τα σχέδιά του είχαν πολλή εικαστική παράδοση και πολύ χωνεμένο εξπρεσιονισμό, αρχιτεκτονικές αναλογίες και, ασφαλώς, κινηματογραφική δομή: ήξερε απ’ έξω κι ανακατωτά τις γωνίες λήψης, τους φακούς, τα εφέ. 

Τον θυμάμαι στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1980 να αρχίζει στη _Βαβέλ_ την _Τσιγγάνικη Ορχήστρα_, το πρώτο του οργανωμένο κόμικς με υπόθεση και πρωταγωνιστές όχι καρικατούρες αλλά πραγματικούς καθημερινούς χαρακτήρες, οργανωμένους γύρω από τη ζωή ενός νεαρού δημοσιογράφου της _Σημαίας_, αν θυμάμαι καλά, που παρέπεμπε στην _Αυγή_ όπου ο ίδιος δούλευε, και της Έφης, της νεαρής ερωμένης του. Ασπρόμαυρο, με σκληρό κοντράστ, χωρίς τη χρήση ενδιάμεσων φωτοσκιάσεων και ράστερ, όλο σχεδιασμένο στο χέρι, χωρίς κομπιούτερ, εκκινούσε από μια ρεαλιστική Αθήνα, βρόμικη και σκοτεινή, για να αποθεώσει τη ζωή εντός της —σε επεισόδια που εκκινούσαν από τον ρεαλισμό αλλά ενσωμάτωναν επιρροές του παράλογου, είτε δραματικά είτε καρικατουρίστικα. Θυμάμαι, κάθε επεισόδιο ξεκινούσε με ένα πανοραμικό πλάνο μιας γωνιάς της πόλης, στο βάθος του οποίου, λεπτομέρεια, περνούσε πάντα ο Σαββόπουλος λέγοντας ένα δυο στίχους από κάποιο τραγούδι του.

Η _Τσιγγάνικη Ορχήστρα_ δεν ολοκληρώθηκε στη _Βαβέλ_, τυπώθηκε όμως σε άλμπουμ με «ανοιχτό τέλος» από τις εκδόσεις Πολύτυπο του Χρήστου Παπουτσάκη. Ήταν, θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου νεαρό φιλόδοξο γραφιά, η πιο δική μας ιστορία, η ιστορία του δικού μας τρόπου ζωής, των δικών μας επιρροών, της δικής μας καθημερινότητας, των δικών μας ειδώλων, των δικών μας ανησυχιών. Περίμενα, αλήθεια, ότι κάποια στιγμή θα ακολουθούσε και ένας δεύτερος τόμος, όπου η ιστορία θα έκλεινε τους αφηγηματικούς λογαριασμούς που είχε ανοίξει, όμως πέρασε η μπογιά μας —και βρέθηκε ένας άλλος, νεότερος αφηγητής των κόμικς, ο Ηλίας Κυριαζής, που έκανε το _Μανιφέστο_, την _Τσιγγάνικη Ορχήστρα_ της δικής του εποχής.

Ο Καλαϊτζής, γελοιογράφος στην _Ελευθεροτυπία_ πλέον, συνέχισε να σχεδιάζει κόμικς —τα δημοσίευε σε συνέχειες στον _Σχολιαστή_. Ολοκλήρωσε δύο (_Το μαύρο είδωλο της Αφροδίτης_ ο ήρωας του οποίου, Καραπαπάς, με τη χαρακτηριστική μύτη του Καραγκιόζη, επιβεβαίωνε τις ελληνικές σχεδιαστικές επιρροές του, και _Ο Τυφών_), με θέματα που πλέον αντλούσαν από ιστορικά συμβάντα και πρόσωπα.

Θυμάμαι πολλά από τον Καλαϊτζή. Θυμάμαι, π.χ., ότι είχε κάνει σκηνικά και κοστούμια στο _Happy Day _του Παντελή Βούλγαρη. Θυμάμαι μια περίοδο με αλλεπάλληλα μαύρα, spleen σκίτσα του στην _Ελευθεροτυπία_. Θυμάμαι που καβγάδιζε συχνά. Θυμάμαι τον επαγγελματισμό του. Θυμάμαι που, ένα Δεκαπενταύγουστο (1997; 1998;), πήγαμε στην Πύλο, στο εξοχικό τους, με τον φίλο μου Σταύρο Καπλανίδη για να πάρουμε την αφίσα για το Φεστιβάλ Δράμας που του είχαμε παραγγείλει, και ήπιαμε σε ένα βράδυ μαζί με δυο αλβανούς εργάτες και τη Γεωργία, τη σύζυγό του, το βαρελάκι της τελευταίας σοδιάς (η αφίσα, εμπνευσμένη από το Αναγνωστικό της Πρώτης Δημοτικού του Γραμματόπουλου, δεν τυπώθηκε ποτέ, ποιος ξέρει πού να βρίσκεται, αν βρίσκεται...).

Ύστερα, πήραμε ιδεολογικές αποστάσεις. Τα τελευταία χρόνια, μετά τη _Γαλέρα_ που ο ίδιος εξέδωσε (και μπήκε γερά μέσα), δεν μπορούσα να τον παρακολουθήσω, η σχεδιαστική επιδεξιότητά του την οποία ποτέ δεν έχασε δεν συμβάδιζε με τις μονοκόμματες και σχεδόν γραμμιτζήδικες θεωρήσεις του —έτσι τουλάχιστον μου φαίνονταν. Όταν καμιά φορά συναντιόμασταν τυχαία, Ζωοδόχου Πηγής ή Σόλωνος, πάντα με ρώταγε: «είσαι ελεύθερος όταν γράφεις;». Τον διαβεβαίωνα πως ναι, ότι είμαι απολύτως ελεύθερος, ότι ποτέ δεν μου έχουν γυρίσει πίσω κείμενο —αλλά δεν με πίστευε. Δεν ξέρω πώς θα ένιωθε αν του έλεγα ότι πάντα νιώθω σαν να μου κάνουν χάρη όταν με πληρώνουν για να γράφω, εκείνος δεν ένιωθε ποτέ αμηχανία, ήταν πολύ σίγουρος για την επάρκειά του και την απήχηση της δουλειάς του.

Η ουσία είναι, πάντως, ότι ο Γιάννης Καλαϊτζής ήταν ένα από τα πρόσωπα αναφοράς —μάλλον οι δουλειές του ήταν έργα αναφοράς για τη γενιά μου επί σχεδόν τέσσερις δεκαετίες. Κι ότι όταν, πριν λίγο, έμαθα ξαφνικά ότι πέθανε, στα 71 του, αισθάνθηκα πιο κενός και πιο μετέωρος. Ακόμα πιο μετέωρος, επειδή πέρασε ο καιρός και αυτά για τα οποία παθιαστήκαμε πολλά χρόνια δεν ανταποκρίθηκαν στο πάθος μας.

Αλλά δεν πειράζει. Μένουν οι γραμμές του —το σκληρό ασπρόμαυρο, ο Σαββόπουλος στο πρώτο καρέ, η νεανική ανησυχία που έγινε επάγγελμα, το ανοιχτό τέλος. Η Τσιγγάνικη Ορχήστρα συνεχίζει να παίζει. 

Ηλίας Κανέλλης, _The_ _Book__’__s_ _Journal_ (12 Φεβρουαρίου 2016)


----------

